# satellite tv



## welsh (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi we have a problem with our kathrin cap 700 and the receiver ufs 740sw my niece slipped on the table and pressed on the remote and everything went off we tried to get the dish down on the motorhome but would not go down so we had to start the van up for the dish to go down but now we can get the menu up but no colour to change the menu and the dish want go up, I wonder if any body can help us, would anybody have idea on what could have happed and what we can do it was working fine before that.


Brian


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Try taking the batteries out of the remote for a minute or two, and then reinserting them - that MIGHT reset the remote, which has presumably had a number of buttons pressed OR the remote has been broken by her landing on it.....

They are quire robust things IMO, so resetting MIGHT be the problem, otherwise PM satandpcguy to ask whether he has any ideas - he is a mine of information and knows his stuff....

Roadpro are also excellent at sorting things out

I have found this copy of the Manual BUT have not checked through all 60 pages of it surprise, surprise.....

Manual

Dave


----------



## welsh (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi Dave thank you so much for that I had a look and on page 28 it said select the elevation option and enter 400, we did this and the dish went up we then went through it all and the colour came back thank you for your help 

Brian


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am very pleased it has all been restored, it might be worth keeping a .pdf copy of that manual on your computer "just in case" something else happens. It is much easier to find it then than to look for the paper copy.....

is it in the cupboard? No!

is it with the TV instructions? NO!!

Is it in the MH ? NO NO !!!

would be the way the conversation would go for us...... :roll: :lol: 

Dave


----------

